# Show Off Your Car At the Exploratorium in San Francisco



## Craig Anderson (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello DIY'ers,

The Exploratorium in the San Francisco is looking for someone who'd like to show off their DIY Electric Car for one night on October 7th as part of our monthly After Dark series. On the first Thursday of each month we keep the museum open a little bit later and invite adult audiences to enjoy the museum with a drink in hand and in a setting curated around an ever-changing monthly theme. Our October After Dark event is entitled Sol Systems: An Alternative Energy Exploration. 

As a part of our October After Dark event we are seeking a DIY electric car and builder who hails from the San Francisco Bay Area to display and discuss their work that evening in our Museum. The setting will be informal...no big stage or auditorium or even microphone. You can just hang out with your car and tell people all about it. Also, you work need not be super polished. A well-on-the-way work-in-progress could be fine too. 

The theme for the night is, most generally, "appropriate technology". Accordingly, we seek to show our visitors a few innovative ways that people have addressed the the need for approaching technology in more "appropriate" ways. In this spirit, we feel that a do-it-yourself electric car would do a much better job at capturing the spirit of the concept of "what can I do?" than a factory built electric car (such as a Tesla Roadster or similar). 

Another angle to "what can I do" is to spark the imagination of the would-be hobbyist out there. As it turns out, the Exploratorium was born out of the DIY spirit. We try to give our visitors not just a great experience for the night, but ideas and inspiration for what they may do in their own lives by showing people the amazing things other people have created.

Does this sounds great to you? If so, please send me a little info about you and your car...some pics or links to pics would be great too. I'll write you back right away once I hear from you. Feel free to respond either in this thread or directly to me at [email protected]

For a little more info:
What is the Exploratorium? The Exploratorium is a hands-on science museum in the historic Palace of Fine Arts building in San Francisco, California. We build all of our own exhibits in our workshop (which is also viewable from the museum floor) and we were founded by and are well populated by staff-members who live and breathe by the DIY spirit. Here's our website for more info: http://www.exploratorium.edu/

Who am I? I am the manager of the Public Programs department at the Exploratorium. My main job is to put on events and programs that are designed to attract a young adult audience, such as our After Dark series. I have a background in Physics and taught physics for many years. I also have a deep for the automobile...which, when combined with my environmental sensibilities, can cause a bit of internal struggle (internal combustion struggle?). I'm looking forward to meeting the members of the DIY Electric Car Forum.

Thanks so much for time...I can wait to see your rides!

Cheers,
Craig Anderson
e x p l O r a t o r i u m
Public Programs Manager
3601 Lyon St.
San Francisco, CA 94123
(415)674-2832 phone
(415)561-0370 fax
[email protected]


----------



## Craig Anderson (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello DIY'ers,

I've had a great off-site response to this posting. As a result, we've invited the owners/builders of 5 DIY cars, along with one factory-built motorcycle and one very DIY steam-electric scooter to show off their wares that evening. In addition to the electric vehicles, will also have a couple of giant solar sunflower sculptures (must be seen to be appreciated), a company that teaches people how to build their own
bamboo bicycles, Kajiji Grows (an aquaponics company), Hog Island Oyster Farm (as an example of sustainable farming practices), some great demos about the science behind alternative energies and technologies. It should be a great evening!

If, by any chance at all, you're in the area, I'd love to see you there! Come on over and tell all of your friends!

Thanks so much,
Craig


----------



## mhud (Oct 19, 2009)

I was unable to make it, but I'm wondering if anybody has photos of the event. It'd be much appreciated!


----------

